# Jack3d on a bulk???



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys, i read on here the other day someone had said Jack3d is no good as a preworkout supp if your trying to put weight on, i thing due to the DMAA?

Is this true as i love the stuff but want to go on a bulk and really dont fancy going back to NO Xplode as i crash on it sometimes and its not as strong.

TIA


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes that would be due to DMAA as it suppresses the appitite, but if you can still eat after it and get your macros to gain then you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

no problems bulking and using jack3d at all, fire away


----------



## Speedy86 (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant, it does supress my apetite but only for an hour or so and i normally take it at 7 before i hit the gym so only got 2 more meals at that time anyway, I can always eat.

Thanks guys.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never had a problem eating like a pig and I can easily use 3 scoops of jack3d


----------

